# A well done dedicated HVLP paint sprayer



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

This looks like a nice machine, and very affordable too. Thnx for posting. Nice shed too btw.


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like it got the job done, and that is all we can ask for at the end of the day.


----------

